# Fender Trim/Flare



## boardgrl787 (Nov 1, 2011)

Has anyone seen some sort of chrome fender trim or flares out there for the Cruze?

I put some on my '04 Impala, loved the look cus it made the car look aggressive with the little bit of pop out around the wheel wells.

Just seeing if anyone has spotted anything out there.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Is this what your looking for? I was considering these for mine.
Chevy Holden Cruze Epica Malibu Aveo Barina Optra Viva Hologram Mudguard | eBay
or heres some more economical ones...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevy-Holde...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item3a6a34a99a
Just check this sellers store he may have what youre looking for.


----------

